# What does heat look like?



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

What does a goat being in heat look like? I know like flagging tail, swollen vulva, interest in buck, but how can you tell if you don't have a buck? Are certain goats just harder to tell than others? I have been trying to tell for years now what a doe in heat looks like and only when they are around a buck I ve been able to tell. Well this year my doe seemed to be in heat because she seemed to be super interested in the buck, looked swollen, and was flagging her tail some. Well today only like six days later, he seems to be really Interested in her and she seems to be acceptive of his attention, however if she is in heat today she couldn't have been last week, so now I m just kind of confused. What do you guys say?


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My boers almost always have some discharge of some kind - which is why they flag their tail a lot. Plus some of them blubber on each other, which is funny. Probably they are all different.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some does have 5 day heats, give or take. So after the first one, the can come back in 5 days later, then continue with the every 18-21 day cycle.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

My doe is in heat right now but I have her with a wether for companionship, he is old and really not intetested. It is the funniest thing I've ever seen every time she is in heat. She torments Jim endlessly. She will sneak up behind him and stick her head in his crotch and goose him. I just laugh and he will just but her in the head and run for his life from this crazy little doe. She always has some kind of discharge, yes she is with a male do I don't know what she would act like without one around. I feel bad for her but still really funny to watch her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

phyllislady said:


> What does a goat being in heat look like? I know like flagging tail, swollen vulva, interest in buck, but how can you tell if you don't have a buck?


A doe in heat will usually have a moist to wet vulva area, urinate more frequently, be restless, more vocal, will mount or be mounted by other does, usually does the tongue flapping/strange vocalizations thing, other does usually does the tongue flapping/strange vocalizations thing, usually is off feed or only picks at feed, may or may not be more aggressive, her vulva will almost always be swollen and a darker color, usually has discharge, and tail flagging. Most of these things will usually be present whether there is a buck around or not. Yes, some does are harder to detect heat in than most.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

*Does in heat*

Yes, I'm new to goats with 2 young Mini-Nubian doelings, hoping it will be obvious when they come into heat! They are 6 mos. & 7 mos., and I'm hoping to breed them in January/February before the season is over. Any more advice is welcome!:laugh:


----------

